# [DUMP](ROM)Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich Dump/PORT



## timinator94 (Sep 19, 2011)

Here is the SDK dump of Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich
Now you REAL devs GET COOKIN 
Please PM me if you want to work on this as I'll keep this thread up to date and add you to the list of people working on it.
Thanks!
System Dump

User-Data Dump


----------



## timinator94 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mine just because


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to general... Dumps, WIPs, etc. go into the general section.


----------

